# A tribute to Bear



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. I know the feeling - I lost my Tucker in January. He sounds like he was a great boy. Play hard at the bridge sweet Bear.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much. My heart goes out to you as well. I know Bear is playing with his sister Blondie now, and that is one thing that makes me smile.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As one who has had several go to the bridge I know the pain you are feeling right now. It sounds like your Bear was a true tribute to the golden retriever breed. I'm sure he is dearly missed. I would love to see some pictures of your boy when you are able. I hope when the time is right for you, you open your home and heart to another golden pup.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I know it hurts so badly! May your good memories (and the visions of Bear and Blondie at play again) help ease your hurt!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. He sounds like a wonderful and sweet boy and I know the memories will help to help the pain. Most of us have been thru what you have gone thru and talking about it with others that know the feeling has helped. You can cry, laugh just rant whatever makes you feel better. Hope one day you will share some pictures of him and Blondie with us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I know how you feel.

Sounds like Bear was sweet and wonderful boy, RIP Sweet Bear and run free at the bridge.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I was coming back into the thread to post some pictures and read all of your wonderful replies. I knew that golden parents would understand exactly what I'm feeling. We are going to open our home to a golden pup, to help us and our lab fill a void that has hit our household very hard. Life isn't the same without a golden. I must have kissed Bear's sweet face a thousand times a day, at least. How could I not? He was just the most lovable boy on the planet.


Here is Bear, holding onto his tennis ball for dear life, studying it closely, Blondie deep in thought and the two of them relaxing on the deck:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures and I hope they make you smile when you see them. I dont have alot of pictures of my Beau when he was young (didnt own a camera) and I know when the day comes I will really regret it. But the memories are never forgotten.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bear. What a handsome guy he was. I know how you are feeling. I lost my girl Sandy Feb 2007 and I still miss her every day, but it has gotten easier. What a wonderful tribute to your sweet boy Bear. RIP Bear..I hope you meet my Sandy at the Bridge...shes a great girl, you'll like her. xxoo


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful golden boy Bear.
Treasure the pictures,we have all lost a golden and know the pain and emptiness when they leave.
RIP Dear Bear


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our boy of 13 years on Valentines Day. Your photo of Bear put a tear in the eye thinking of Riker. Bear and Riker both had that wonderful white face. Your tribute to him was very touching.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

A golden tribute to a beautiful golden guy. My eyes are full of tears after looking at his photos. I am so sick of cancer taking our sweet golden bears. I know the puppy won't take his place, but I hope he helps to make your house feel whole again. I am so sorry.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you all for such kind words. Even though looking at his pictures definitely brings on the tears, it warms my heart remembering what an amazing time we had together. I'm glad I could share the memory of him with people who know how much goldens can mean to us. I love you Bear. I will see you again.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Thanks for posting the pictures and tribute to your Bear. 
I wish you well on your hunt for your next Golden. Pup pictures will be a must here too....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bear sounds like he was a sweet lovable soul. I know how terribly you are missing him, I lost my beloved Sam just over 2 years ago. I agree that filing the void with another Golden is the perfect therapy. I knew I'd never find another Sam but I also knew that I HAD to have a Golden in my life, always. 

I hope you are finding some comfort in your memories of Bear. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Your guy was so handsome and I know how much you miss him. Iam so glad you are going to get another golden, just expand our heart andlet another one in.

I lost my golden girl Kayee to cancer last May 25, 2008. She was 8 yrs 9 months old. On May 10, 2007, I lost 12 yr. 3 month old golden boy Buck to heart attack. At this time I am waiting on a histoath report to come back to find out if a lump removed from our Honey's leg this week is cancer or not. It is not easy going thru all these things, but I would never go without a golden as long as I am able to take care of one. They just melt your don't they 

Our Honey is a golden mix we adopted right at a year old back on Dec. 7, 2002 .She doesn't think she is 7 1/2, but thinks more like 7 months. Keeps e hopping that is for sure.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Bear. What a beautiful tribute.
With all of those great memories, he'll always be with you in thoughts and in your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

What a beautiful creation. Thank you so much. I am overwhelmed by the loving support of everyone here. Bear would have loved each and every one of you.



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rockchick65*

Rockchick65

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bear.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm also sorry to hear of your loss. Bear sounds like he was as sweet as he looks! One day your tears will turn to smiles thinking of all of the memories you had with him.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Bear was such a handsome guy. I love the pictures. And I can tell how much he loved his tennis balls  I lost my love Cody last year so I know what you must be going through. May your wonderful memories of him fill your heart more than your tears. RIP sweet Bear boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bear - 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

“I have a religious theory about dogs: All dogs don't go to Heaven - they go *back *to Heaven. I think that's where they came from—they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty, and forgiveness to the really smart human race.” Larry Powell, Urban Animal magazine, October 2007, 




www.UrbanAnimal.us
www.readlarrypowell.com


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

That is a truly beautiful sentiment, and I agree wholeheartedly. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love that....thanks for posting it.


----------



## GWD (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Bear. We lost our six year old Golden "Sammy" to cancer a week ago at the Vet School at NCSU. He was a sweetie also......... Our thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Bear what a sweet face and a lovely tribute you paid to him.


----------

